# Peter Frampton



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw Frampton last night at the Sandy Amphitheater.

My wife and I had to be 25-30 years younger than everyone else, but it was a great show! 

He sounded just like he always has and played some pretty sweet stuff (Black Hole Sun from Soundgarden) and my seats were center stage and gave us a great view. 

Did anyone else go?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

My favorite tree graffiti is a story from a sheep herding kid all excited that he was going to Slc to see"Peter Frampton live". I see it every year and always hear "show me the way" in my head for the next hr or so.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhhh, the memories of back in the day...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

long term memory or short term memory? Ive lost one of them,:hippie:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I would go see him, but don't think he will ever come to our little town.
We all had the Frampton Comes Alive LP and 8 track. 
REO came a few years back, so I guess there is a chance........
They were a good show.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I seen Peter Frampton in an outdoor concert. He was with Bachman Turner Overdrive, The Edgar Winter Group and Rick Derringer doing "Rock and Roll Hoochie Coo"....couple of other bands.

those were the days

.


----------

